# aquaticmagic co2 diffusor



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

just received a nano diffusor.... using it with DIY co2 and the place said it would work... i try to blow through it while it's in the water and .... nothing... not a single little bubble. do i have to let it soak or something first? just not sure why it's not working

MArco


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

It takes more pressure than your lungs can exert to make it produce bubbles. Leave the diy co2 for a few hours and it should have enough pressure to get the co2 through the pores. Its working, it just that it need alot of pressure.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

are you sure? ok i'll try it i think i'll have to renew my co2 though ... i shook the bottle and it produced lots of fizz but didn't come through i must just not waited long enough.... 

anyone else have one of these?
with DIY co2?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I had it with DIY Co2. It takes a long while to produce bubbles...try a fresh batch and wait overnight. Oh, use soap and water to make sure there's no leaks anywhere.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i bought a glass diffuser (from aquatic magic) and hooked it up to a 2 liter soda bottle and nothing happened. i then hooked it up to (2) 2 liter bottles. nothing happened again. 
so i got frustrated and hooked 4 bottles up to it. 

i get nice little bubbles now. =)

but filling those bottles get pretty old for me. so now i'm in the process of piecing together a pressurized system. all i need now is a day off to go get a filled bottle. 

so basically, a $5 glass diffuser ends up costing me about $150 to use it. 
[smilie=l: kinda funny when you think about it.


----------



## dan2ktj (Mar 14, 2005)

MiSo said:


> so basically, a $5 glass diffuser ends up costing me about $150 to use it.
> [smilie=l: kinda funny when you think about it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like the Walmart sales model in action.
> ...


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Nano diffusers have always worked well when I did DIY Co2. Just give it some time.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

im using the nano and the big 8 coil diffuser on diy co2 as i type but they are on a 4L setup.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah diffusor is working great now  thanks all


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How'd you fix it? Was it simply adding more pressure via attaching another pop bottle and/or, adding more yeast? That usually works for me in the past.

-John N.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

how did you get it working


----------

